# Companies you trust



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't want this to be the foods we feed thread, but I really want to know, what companies do you guys trust to feed? Even if they aren't popular with everyone else, what do YOU trust? I'll submit a list of my favorites later tonight.

I'm asking for treats and dog food. I'm kind of starting to question many of the choices I make, and I think I'm already super picky.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Stella and Chewy's frozen chicken….


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Stella and Chewy's, Primal, Bravo, Cocotherapy, Fromm's, The Honest Kitchen, Animal Essentials and Ziwipeak. I know there are others but i can't think of any at the moment, will update when i remember more. I have fed the foods at one time or another and use their supplements, but some of the foods i don't use as they didn't work for my kids but i still like the company.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Kibble:
Fromm
Canine Caviar
Wellness
Nutri Source
Nature's Logic

Dehydrated:
The honest kitchen
Addiction
Ziwi Peak
Grandma Lucy's
Dr. Harvey's

Canned food:
Fromm
Canine Caviar
Wellness 
Nature's Logic
Addiction
Ziwi Peak
Party Animal
Nutri Source

Raw/Dehydrated Raw:
Stella and Chewy's
Primal
Bravo

Treats:
Fromm
Bravo
Wellness
Canine Caviar
Get Naked
Grandma Lucy's
Stella and Chewy's


I really don't want to feed kibble, but we have had issues with dehydrated-and many formula's they simply refuse to eat. DH is dead set against raw, though I think I might get away with starting to add some dehydrated raw patties into their diet.

I want to go more natural. I've fed, zukes, old mother hubbard treats, and I'm thinking I'm going to start looking out for more of the dehydrated meats instead. I still like the Grandma Lucy treats and we haven't tried Bravo but I think when I order again I'm going to get some for them.

For Kibble I think I'm going to switch to nature's logic, they don't add any vitamin mixes, they get all the nutrients from whole foods. I'm not sure what wet food we're going to grab next round, I'm trying to keep the cost about $30 a case, right now we have Fromm Gold. I will be ordering a couple small bags of Bravo and Stella and Chewy's to see how the boys take to the dehydrated patties.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Blue Buffalo and Fromm - never had a problem with either of them


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I like the cloudStar brand, the buddy biscuits are simba's fave - for biscuits and treats. He eats Nutrisca for his kibble - the only one I have found that is grain, gluten and potato free, and he gets either freshpet or stella&chewy's patty as topper. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Merricks lamb, Brown and apples kibble and Newman's own either chicken or Turkey or the combination of the two and Brown rice. And the only treats she gets are frozen blueberries or cheerios.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Fromm's -it's a family owned business and they make their own food.

I free feed the Fromm's grain free kibble...the Salmon Tunalini


And Dr. Harvey's fine ground veg-to-bowl. I add 50% meat to it...much more than it calls for, but that's the way my kids like it. :blush: I bought a bag of the Oracle, but they didn't seem to like it that much.

I don't feel that either one of these companies will have the recall problems that some of the other larger companies have had.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Brands I trust and have tried:
Fromm
Stella and Chewy's (food and treats)
The Honest Kitchen
Zukes (used to before the sell out)
CloudStar treats
Bocci's Bakery 
Taste of the Wild 
Blue Buffalo (when they first started a couple of years ago....not sure now)

And uhhh.. Beggin' bits??

(Kidding about the last part, of course!)


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Fromm's, Freshpet


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Canine Caviar
Stella and Chewys 
The Fab Threes kitchen (LOL....out of my kitchen)


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I feed the dry Fromm Grain Free and top it off with the Wellness wet can that is 95% meat. I only use it as a topper. I also alternate with the Stella and Chewys Dehydrated patties, when it looks like she needs a change. I put it super wet and she eats it like a soup. I feed it once or twice per week. As for treats, we have totally moved into only dehydrated chicken breasts. I purchased a dehydrator (we started in the oven) and I buy boneless, skinless breasts at Sams Club and my DH slices them and dehydrates them over night. We keep it on the counter in a reclosable container and Izzy loves it. And I know what's in it. No preservatives or colors or artificial flavors like you find in most treats. And it saves me money!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Foods we used:
Stella and Chewy's
Fromm
Dr. Harvey's
Freshpet Nature's Fresh
Ziwipeak
Homecooked with BalanceIt supplement 

Foods used without major issues:
The honest kitchen (caused way too much poop)
Addiction dehydrated raw- good food but it's hit or miss whether the dogs will eat it or not (I think they don't prefer the taste or texture)
Wellness small breed (made Obi have more tear stains)
Nature's variety Prairie (Obi got picky and wanted other stuff)

Foods we haven't tried yet but I trust these companies:
Small batch
Primal 
Just food for dogs 
Grandma Lucy's 


--- Shelley, have you tried ziwipeak dehydrated? I recently started this cuz my husband is also uneasy with frozen raw for when the skin baby comes. The dogs loooove it! I always mix in extra fresh veggies/fruit to lower the overall protein/fat intake. It's been a big hit so far.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

